# World Cup Qualifying All zones 04-07 June



## A_Skywalker (Jun 1, 2009)

06 Jun 14:00 Azerbaijan v Wales  3.40 3.25 2.05   
06 Jun 14:00 Kazakhstan v England  15.00 6.00 1.16   
06 Jun 14:30 Slovakia v San Marino  1.01 13.00 34.00   
06 Jun 14:45 Macedonia v Norway  2.50 3.20 2.62   
06 Jun 15:00 Belarus v Andorra  1.03 11.00 34.00  
06 Jun 15:00 Finland v Liechtenstein  1.083 9.00 17.00  
06 Jun 16:30 Bulgaria v Rep of Ireland  2.00 3.25 3.50   
06 Jun 16:30 Cyprus v Montenegro  2.30 3.20 2.87   
06 Jun 17:00 Lithuania v Romania  3.00 3.20 2.25   
06 Jun 17:00 Sweden v Denmark  2.05 3.20 3.50   
06 Jun 17:15 Croatia v Ukraine  1.72 3.30 4.75   
06 Jun 17:30 Serbia v Austria  1.44 3.75 7.50   
06 Jun 17:45 Albania v Portugal  7.00 4.00 1.40   
06 Jun 17:45 Iceland v Holland  8.00 4.00 1.40 

W Cup Asian Qual 

Book Closes     1 X 2       

06 Jun 07:00 North Korea v Iran  2.60 3.20 2.40   
06 Jun 13:00 Uzbekistan v Japan  3.25 3.25 2.00   
06 Jun 15:00 Qatar v Australia  4.33 3.30 1.72  
06 Jun 15:15 United Arab Emirates v South Korea  4.33 3.30 1.72  

06 Jun 11:00 Malawi v Burkina Faso 2.50 3.10 2.62  
06 Jun 11:00 Zambia v Rwanda 1.50 3.50 6.50 
06 Jun 13:30 Gabon v Togo 2.30 3.10 2.87  
06 Jun 15:00 Tunisia v Mozambique 1.33 4.33 8.00  
07 Jun 13:30 Cameroon v Morocco 1.72 3.30 4.50   
07 Jun 14:00 Benin v Sudan 2.10 3.00 3.40  
07 Jun 15:00 Nigeria v Kenya 1.20 5.25 13.00  
07 Jun 16:00 Guinea v Ivory Coast 3.60 3.30 1.90  
07 Jun 18:00 Mali v Ghana 2.30 3.00 3.00   
07 Jun 18:30 Algeria v Egypt 2.62 3.10 2.50 

04 Jun 01:00 Costa Rica v USA  2.50 3.10 2.65   
06 Jun 21:05 Trinidad & Tobago v Costa Rica  2.60 3.20 2.50   
06 Jun 23:00 USA v Honduras  1.57 3.60 5.50   
07 Jun 00:00 El Salvador v Mexico  4.50 3.40 1.72 

06 Jun 18:00 Uruguay v Brazil  2.80 3.20 2.37  
06 Jun 19:45 Bolivia v Venezuela  1.44 3.60 7.00   
06 Jun 20:00 Argentina v Colombia  1.30 4.50 8.00  
06 Jun 21:45 Paraguay v Chile  1.70 3.40 4.50   
07 Jun 19:30 Peru v Ecuador  2.62 3.20 2.37


----------

